# Whitkirk



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

The Tank Barge Whitkirk has been laid up at Vittoria Dock, Birkenhead for many months.
I check AIS information daily and noticed on the AIS for Birkenhead Docks it shows that she is no longer there.
When checking this morning, she was there.
Can anybody confirm if she has moved and if affirmative can they confirm what has happened to her.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Keith, She was there tonight when I was coming home from work. Probably someone on board switched off the AIS transmitter.
Another strange one was the Lygra, berthed at no1 West float in July, she sailed at the back end of August, but AIS showed her still alongside for about six weeks after she had gone. Maybe they dumped the transmitter on the quay when they sailed!
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Keith and Pat can you tell me what i need for the A.I.S. system i live very close to the Humber and would like to track the ships any help would be greatful sam


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

sam2182sw said:


> Hi Keith and Pat can you tell me what i need for the A.I.S. system i live very close to the Humber and would like to track the ships any help would be greatful sam


Sam, 
Just go here;
http://www.shipais.com/

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Pat

Thanks very much for your information.

Regards
Keith


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks pat will give it a try sam


----------

